
Ask HN: Why is not allowing iMessage on Android not an antitrust violation? - arikr
Certainly seems like anticompetitive behavior.<p>Not having iMessage is by far the main reason I haven&#x27;t switched to Android
======
aurizon
Yes, this is the Apple "Walled Garden" philosophy, which can be looked at as
(a) Apple make no money off it, so why allow it? But Apple can sell apps on
Android if they wish. (b) Android security is so bad for the safety of all IOS
users we must guard it well.

Added together, Apple can act in an antitrust manner if it wants to, everyone
likes to shoot fish in a barrel, and it would take 5 years of litigation to
change it - unless some Government body can decide to do it

~~~
bdcravens
> act in an antitrust manner

Only possible if you have a monopoly.

------
bradknowles
Apple wrote the application, and runs the servers on the back end to support
it.

Why shouldn’t they be allowed to choose where they should port that software?

Should they be forced to port it to Windows? Should they be forced to port it
to Linux? Maybe they should be forced to port it to plain old analog telephone
systems?

------
pepsi
Why is not releasing Mario Party on Playstation not an antitrust violation?

Certainly seems like anticompetitive behavior.

------
montrose
Anticompetitive behavior is only illegal when practiced by a company with a
monopoly.

------
bdcravens
For the same reason it wasn't an antitrust concern with Blackberry Messenger
(cross platform now, but not until 2013; before that it was one of the
compelling features that kept many on the Blackberry platform)

------
pm24601
IANAL: As I understand it, Anticompetitive behavior is tied to proactive
actions that a company took; including actions to block others.

Apple is simply choosing to focus their efforts on their platform.

------
fulafel
Apple has a small market share, something like 15%, and the rest is Android.

